# Anybody Tall Riding a TCR



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm looking to get a TCR composite. The only thing is I am 6'3" which is exactly at the end of the Large and the beginning of the XL. My current two road bikes are a 63cm with 73 seat tube angle and 59.5cm top tube and a 62cm with 72 seat tube angle with 61.8 top tube. The head tube lengths on my bikes are about 22cm and 20cm. I ride with about 8cm of bar drop.

Does anyone have any thoughts on which size TCR would fit me the best?


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*Xl*

I have a XL - just about 3/4" taller than you - under 6-4 and love the fit. Sounds like you like long Top tubes - therfore go XL. BTW mine is an 05 TCR comp in team health net colors - bike is great. I am also at the beginning of the fit range -but like my saddle to bar drop not be that uneven.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I have the 2005 XL TCR T-Mobile painted Comp and it has taken a bit to get it fitted (namely a professional fitting) but now I love the way the bike fits and rides. I am 6'6" 260lbs. Extremely, light bike. The fitter told me I was just at the edge of the bikes range that they could work with but they still got it fitted with proper stem and saddle height.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I was leaning toward the XL and now I'm sure that's what I need. I kept hearing people say to buy the smallest size I could fit on but it's diffucult to tell unless you're able to put the same bar, stem and seat, and set it up perfectly to try before hand. I found I like to be stretched out more but not have excessive seat to bar drop. I found a new old stock 2004 TCR Composite XL in Healthnet colors so today I bought it. I'll post pics after it's built.


----------



## Fastone091 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Fivethumbs i ride a M/L 2007 Giant TCR Advanced 0 ISP and iam 184cm tall bike has a 57cm top tube c-c and has a 120mm stem tried a 130mm but was to much reach for me, i ride a saddle height of 780mm from centre of crank to top of saddle, so bike now fits me like a glove no back or neck pain.
When i was looking to purchase this bike a lot of shops said i was buying the wrong size and i should be riding a large not the M/L but iam so glad i never bought the large would have been to big.
cheers hope this of some help to you.


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

Im 6'3" and considering buying a TCR as well. I test rode a large and extra large and liked the large better. But I dont like how stretched out I was on the XL so maybe you would like the XL. Either way you could change the stem length. Wouldnt the large be a little bit more responsive a bike? That might be a consideration when fitting to one.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Yep...*



logansites said:


> Wouldnt the large be a little bit more responsive a bike? That might be a consideration when fitting to one.


The XL is about 2cm longer than the L....so the L would turn a bit quicker....but if he had to put on a longer stem to acommodate for the shorter top tube(2cm shorter) then that could slow it down on the responsiveness.


----------



## SteveAustin (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm 6'2" and ride a L but it feels big, but it it is the right size


----------



## Tobby4 (Sep 26, 2007)

I am 6'2 1/2 and have a large on the way to me.. I will let you know when I get it in..


----------



## Senorx (May 8, 2006)

*Tcr*

I'm 6'2 and I ride a 05' size L TCR. I think its a perfect fit. I just purchased a Giant Bowery fixed/Single Speed in size L. I love my Bowery and I think it fits like a glove. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Same*

I am 6'1" and ride a Large Advanced. I did have a XL TCR Composite at one time. I am more comfortable on the Large.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

I"m 6'0 exactly and was on a 05 XL TCR, but I have long legs and long arms so I was able to get away with it but in all honesty felt a tad stretched. Just purchased a 08 TCR Advanced in Large, the top tube is 58.5 compared to the 05 TCR's 60.5 and fits like a glove.


----------

